# My week of shark fishing at the NAS Cabins



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

My wife's family meets us for a Tues-Sun trip every year which allows me to excersize my shark gear. In a quick summary, here's how the week turned out:
Tues night: Had 5 real solid hookups and 5 straightened J-Hooks. Don't remember the size but they were what I normally use with good luck in the 4'-6' range.

Wednesday night: After making a trip to the tackle store and loading up on 18/0 circle hooks, we managed 2 BT in the 5' range.

Thursday night: Got a 4' BT early on then had two more good runs, but no hookups. Got chased back to the cabing by a very intense lightening storm about 10pm.

Friday night: Several strong runs but no hookups.

Saturday: Decided to fish the daytime hours since I lucked out and caught about a dozen big mullet in my net. Figured live mullet would get some hits. About 30 minutes after yaking 2 baits out I get a solid hookup on my 6/0. 30 minutes later I have a 5' 10" BT on the beach. 2 hours later, the other 6/0 starts screaming with no slowing down so I knew this one was bigger.

About 45 minutes later we have the biggest one of the week. It was about a 6' Spinner shark. I am 6' 2" and in the pic of me holding it up, it is almost as long as I am. Overall a great time with great friends and family. The one picture of my wife standing beside me was as close as she would get to the BT. ;o)


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

nice report! Glad you and the family had a great time down here!


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like a great staycation,, y'all got some good'ens there.. nice job...


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

great report and nice sharks


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report and pics man. Hmmm... some of the bigger ones must be further offshore or something is off. Are you kayaking out baits? You gotta come over to AL and fish a few spots some time, could really use somebody with some experience to come out. We got some BIG sharks over here. 
This was our first go at shark fishing down here couple of months ago.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Julie is always the only one smart enough to keep her distance.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

tofer- We have some really big ones here as our first night indicated with 5 runs and 5 straightened hooks. And some big hooks.

I really set up for sharks in the 4-8' range which we have done well with in recent years. However, I would like to come your way sometime and see what we could come up with. I know there are some huge sharks your way as well. 

And yes, we are yaking our baits out. That is a good one you guys got!


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

those are big'uns, and yes, I am talking about the sharks.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

HA! That was funny ctgalloway. Best $4,000 I ever spent...


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I will be making that purchase soon too!


----------

